# off-brand engine advice



## ckpaas (Jul 14, 2004)

what do you guys that have been working with small engines think of these engines? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29520&item=4313664992&rd=1


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

kewl man


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

they said the parts are interchangeble with a honda engine, it looks like a honda engine without the decal


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it looks like a new old honda


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely a Chinese knockoff of a Honda... I've seen a few of these types of engines around.


----------



## fastminibike (Oct 24, 2004)

*thats a knock off*

thats a knock off of a honda engine my friend up north has one in his go kart he onlt baught it for 200 bucks off some dealer i rode the cart ran pressy decent but feels less then 5.5 horse


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah knock off. one of the pics on the page showed alot of them. must've been really cheap.


----------

